# Siding around meter base question?



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I think that looks like @ss. On the other hand, it depends upon the situation. Do we have the time and or money to fix it? Normally if I have time, we can call the utlity and they will float the whole thing so siders can side and they will return and reattach it. You can put an Azek block and j channel around it or get one of the Arlington siding blocks. Time and money don't permit, put it back. Splice in some pieces of siding if there is any left over. Done that before.


----------



## Elephante (Nov 16, 2011)

There is asbestos siding behind the vinyl? I don't know how the block is going to sit.I might just have someone put some new siding.I really don't like how the cable runs into the siding.


----------



## highleg (May 11, 2013)

You're doing a service change? Odd that there is already a bonding bridge and what looks like a new GEC going to rods.


----------



## Elephante (Nov 16, 2011)

highleg said:


> You're doing a service change? Odd that there is already a bonding bridge and what looks like a new GEC going to rods.


Yea it's my house. I just started doing the service now.I have to disconnect and run my new cable and mount my meter base. I was just stuck on the fact of it was a code violation if I put the new meter base in the recessed vinyl siding. The more I look at it, the more I want to put new siding.


----------



## highleg (May 11, 2013)

Definitely fix the siding if its your own house!


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

They sell vinyl meter blocks in any good siding store... really easy to install..


----------



## highleg (May 11, 2013)

B4T said:


> They sell vinyl meter blocks in any good siding store... really easy to install..


That needs to be put on before the siding goes up, right? Do they make anything that can be put on top of existing siding? Like the siding blocks for outdoor lights?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

highleg said:


> That needs to be put on before the siding goes up, right? Do they make anything that can be put on top of existing siding? Like the siding blocks for outdoor lights?


No... they make some that can be installed using J channel for repairs like a MP hole...

Nothing mounted on top... all blocks are designed to be flush with the siding...


----------



## Elephante (Nov 16, 2011)

B4T said:


> They sell vinyl meter blocks in any good siding store... really easy to install..


Will that sit right on the asbestos siding that is behind the vinyl?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Elephante said:


> Will that sit right on the asbestos siding that is behind the vinyl?


Yes... it is same as a block for a lighting fixture....


----------



## someonespecial (Aug 31, 2012)

Cut a few pieces of treated plywood the exact shape of your recess and use that to shim your new base back out to flush with the siding


----------



## Elephante (Nov 16, 2011)

someonespecial said:


> Cut a few pieces of treated plywood the exact shape of your recess and use that to shim your new base back out to flush with the siding


I will pass on that idea. I still have to fix the last two courses.


----------



## Elephante (Nov 16, 2011)

Finally done with my service....kept procrastinating ..lol


----------

